# Need help choosing a alarm for M/H



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

Can anyone give advise on which alarm to have installed


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Strikeback T from Vanbitz.

They are not cheap, but we have been very happy with ours.

Search the forums for more in fo on them.

Eddie van bitz often posts on here.

The service at their centre, and campsite, in Taunton was second to known. Although I do believe they have franchised workers in other parts of the country.

Look HERE VANBITZ HOMEPAGE


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Fairways

It wiould depend on what van you have the Strikeback is a good piece of kit for a coach built or RV but may be an overkill if yours is a Hi Top 

Dick


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Awards

Thank you for your comments, I guess that the best of the best awards on MHF last year says more than I could

Loads more information is available on www.outdoorbits.com and you get membership benefits on line as well!

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Awards


Maybe so, but some might vote the other way?

This is one "topic" (subject, call it what you like) which I will never let go...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-6321-van.html+bitz

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-6734-van.html+bitz

Personal experience, thats all ;-)

Cheers


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have just had a TOAD alarm which covers the hab door and garage door and a PIR inside the van which is swichable so you can leave the doors armed at night. This only cost £325 from Leisure tech fitted with a life time warrantee. A few members on here recommended them as well, and our insurance company is now happy as they required a CAT 1 alarm. 
You can paya lot more but it will still make a noise if someone breaks in so why bother. Just my opinion of course.

Richard...


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

*IN answer to Wilecoyote*

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-15646.html

Nothing changes, and it gets very boring when people snipe and carp but don't take the help offered!

To quote Nuke " well Wiley i think that post does say it all, if you have a problem with Vanbitz why not contact them to resolve it ?

That was of June 7th 2006!


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: IN answer to Wilecoyote*



eddievanbitz said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-15646.html
> 
> Nothing changes, and it gets very boring when people snipe and carp but don't take the help offered!
> 
> ...


1) I was never offered help from Van Bitz?

If you think different Eddie, please give me the example here please?

2) I did contact Van Bitz, they offered no help.

Having spent 1200+ on a van bitz alarm, I still find the demand for 50 measly quid out of order under the circumstances?

Make of that what you will, it's a free country, but I will tell *MY* story a billion times if need be until the day I die.

I was ripped off by VB, that is my opinion, that is my view, form the opinion you like yourself, like I say it's a free country. There are always two sides to a story, and *>THIS<* is just mine. Eddie is 110% entitled to his side of the story too?

But I am here to say, and, in my opinion have every right to state my experiences I have had, just like Eddie has to state his opinions. That is fine by me?

Form you own opinions, I couldn't care less to be honest, but I will *NEVER* stop reporting my own experiences over and over again?

Cheers


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: IN answer to Wilecoyote*



eddievanbitz said:


> it gets very boring when people snipe and carp


People... what like you mean a customer?

Snipe and carp maybe? But I am entitled to my opinion me old mucker am I not? "People" (as you call em) can make up their own minds.

Cheers


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I have a Cobra cat 1 upgrade alarm, it works well, has never given a false alarm and is insurance approved.

Only downside is you can only be fully integrate to the Cobra Tracking System.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Strikeback T from Vanbitz.
> The service at their centre, and campsite, in Taunton was second to known.


Gets my vote too

I have also had Camos Sat Dome and Solar Panel fitted at VB. I have had no problems with them whatsover. I did have a problem with the Camos dome. (VB fitted it for me but I did buy it elsewhere. VB were nominated agents by dealer.) I phoned VB and they offered to look at the dome for me and sort it. Which they did without charge and efficiently.
VB 10/10 No I do not work there or enjoy any favourable treatment.
Just my honest opinion of a excellent indedpendant company providing a 1st class service.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

DJP said:


> > Just my honest opinion of a excellent indedpendant company providing a 1st class service.
> 
> 
> Great. That is your opinion, and I only wish I could sing the same praises.
> ...


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> I have no problem with people saying how happy they are with VB, but please respect any which may NOT be happy in the same way.


Hey, don't get me wrong. Of course everyone is entitled to their own opinion based on their findings either from poor service or poor workmanship.
I have unlike you found VB to be good with the work done for me.
I have quoted some very negative postings on Lunar Motorhomes others are quite happy.
Life would be very boring if we all agreed and said nothing about good/poor company performances.
At the end of the day you pays your money and takes your chance. Nothing or no one is 100% perfect.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

DJP said:


> Hey, don't get me wrong


Hey please don't mis undertsand?

It goes both ways, what is good for one is not always good for another.

You are happy, I am not?

Just as you have the right to voice support, I have the right to protest.

Nothing personal, but, a right in the Country we live in


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I cannot see how this helps answer this members question. 

"Can anyone give advise on which alarm to have installed"

Fine you are not happy with the service you got from the dealer who went bust, fine Van Bitz have not fixed it free of charge, just let others answer the question and give their opinion without you jumping in every time and commenting on your situation.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

asgard said:


> I cannot see how this helps answer this members question.
> 
> "Can anyone give advise on which alarm to have installed"
> 
> Fine you are not happy with the service you got from the dealer who went bust, fine Van Bitz have not fixed it free of charge, just let others answer the question and give their opinion without you jumping in every time and commenting on your situation.


Yup sure, anything but Strike back from Van Bitz


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

There we go , I knew you could get it out in a couple of words. Well done. Voice an opinion and helped a member.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

asgard said:


> There we go , I knew you could get it out in a couple of words. Well done. Voice an opinion and helped a member.


I hope I have helped. I would NOT recommend a strike back to anyone because of my own experience?

If you feel different, fine, no worries? I don't have a problem with that !?

Cheers


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

wilecoyote, I can understand how you feel, but to give you some peace of mind I have just bought an alarm for our M/H and I asked for advice on here and got a few suggestions. One of which I took, but one suggestion was the Strike Back alarm, which when I did the research I went right off.

Richard...


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> which when I did the research I went right off.
> Richard...


Google is a fine thing eh


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: IN answer to Wilecoyote*



eddievanbitz said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-15646.html
> 
> Nothing changes, and it gets very boring when people snipe and carp but don't take the help offered!
> 
> ...


Two points having read your post referenced above I'd definitely not think of buying from you. Second is it correct that you're system includes mercury switches? Cos if it does I really don't want one.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I last year offered to fix any fault free of charge if there was a problem with wilecoyote's alarm. I also offered a life time warranty on the system that we did not fit or were paid to fit if he could show ANY documentation to back his belief that he had any warranty with Van Bitz. 

Neither offer has ever been taken up, so I am at a loss what to suggest. 

Wilecoyote, if you have a problem with your alarm we will help you. PM me any details and I will happily help.

For the record, PM me all of your details and I will warranty RDH's alarm installation for Two years from todays date.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Strike Back alarm, which when I did the research I went right off.


The trouble is that most of the posts on any chat web site concerning products in the majority only reflect a poor item or poor service. They very rarely contain a post to say how good an item or service is.
I have a Strike Back which is excellent and would recommend it to anyone.
If a company persistantly sells or offers C**P products they would not still be in business. See Ratners Jewellers? Gerald Ratner.
This reflects my opinion and may not agree with the opinions of some others :wink:


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Ok

So what is the answer and why? Cobra, Toad or Strike back?

Patiently waiting.......................

Dick


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I chose a Toad , because to me it was better value for money. As I said they all make a noise so why spend a fortune when you can get a good product far cheaper that does a simular thing with a good warantee. 

You pays your money and makes your desision, I bought a Cadac BBQ and had a weekend away with what I saved.

Richard...


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

We had a Strikeback alarm fitted by Eddie at Vanbitz, Taunton. We received excellent service from Eddie and his staff and as yet the equipment has worked perfectly. We returned to Vanbitz a year or so later to have our Alden sattelite system fitted and again received the same service with 2 nights free camping provided. Why did we go for the Strikeback alarm ???. We were novices in motorhoming and were phoning around for insurance quotes, all of the insurers insisted on having an alarm fitted. We asked them all what alarm should we have fitted, every one of them advised us to have a Vanbitz Strikeback. I feel confident that if ever I have to make a claim, the insurance companies will look more favourably at the use of this system as to other makes.
I personally have no other interest with Vanbitz, I am just a very satisfied customer and will have no hesitation in using their services in the future.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> I also offered a life time warranty on the system that we did not fit or were paid to fit if he could show ANY documentation to back his belief that he had any warranty with Van Bitz.


You would have had to honour the unit itself according to trading standards at the time, as it was sold with a manufacturers life time g'tee. You would have course been able to charge anything you like to fit the replacement?

As for you NOT fitting it, that is the whole point? I initially telephoned VanBitz (Taunton) about having an alarm fitted. It was Vanbitz at Taunton who advised me what I needed and how much it was going to cost. Once I had decided upon what I was having, VanBitz advised me there was a fitting centre closer to home.. namely RDH. When I telephoned RDH all I did was book the van in, as they knew (from VB) what my requirements were? Up until then I had no idea VB even used fitting agents or that they even existed.

Had I gone direct to RDH in the first place to discuss my needs then things would have been very different.

Now when RDH went out of business, my alarm wasn't very old. I was still within the first 12 months, so I was most unhappy that Van Bitz wanted to charge me £50 to register my details etc... for one of their alarm systems fitted by one of their authorised agents. One which had already cost me over £1200.

Quote from the original letter Van Bitz sent..

"We understand that if your system has been installed recently you may feel aggrieved that you should pay anything at all for back up or 'warranty', and we will understand that you may not wish to take advantage of this offer. In the same vein, you would understand that should you need technical assistance or back up in the future, that Van Bitz would be unable to help as we will have no information about your system as we did not either supply or install the equipment for you"

/unquote

So it was a pay 50 quid or nothing situation?

Let it be also noted that I have never said the system itself (The hardware) was crap or poor, in fact IIRC I said quite the opposite in past posts. It was the SERVICE, The AFTER SALES if you like which I was unhappy about. The way I was left feeling "cheated" because I took VB advice of using an installation centre closer to home?

Each individual will of course make up their own mind about what system to use etc. If people like the idea of a StrikeBack, then fine, have one fitted, that is your choice. But, this is a country of free speech, and Nuke is exceptionally good at honouring that here too on the forums too. To quote him...

its a tricky tightrope running a large discussion website like MHF as i firstly have to allow free speech (Well i dont have to, but i encourage it) [unquote]

Therefore, just as Eddie has the right to promote his products on here, us old end users (the consumers) also have the right to comment on them. If Eddie is allowed to mention his system anytime anyone mentions it on here, then surely I have the right to also mention in that same post my own experiences. Indeed I have no problem with those who also favour VB products, I have respect for anyone who has a strikeback and wishes to recommend it?

But in return please respect that I would not? Not because of the product, but simply because of the service which went with it?

Just remember, it might not have been VB which fitted it.. but, It WAS VanBitz which made the £50 demand. Some may feel it was justified to do so, but I did not.

Cheers


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: IN answer to Wilecoyote*



emgee said:


> Second is it correct that you're system includes mercury switches? Cos if it does I really don't want one.


Mine doesn't. The locker and door contacts are simple "magnetic" type similar to those found in a typical domestic alarm system at home.

The sensor is a Microwave jobby, not a PIR. That is to say it works in a kind of doppler radar fashion. Transmits out, and measures everything being received back. If something moves the returned signal is changed, thus triggering the alarm. It does NOT need a heat source to trigger the alarm as it's not passive. Therefore any moving object within the van can trip the system?


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

So Wilecoyote, Do you have a problem with your Strikeback that you would like assistance with?

And would you like to take me up on our offer for a free two year warranty on your Strikeback system.

I think that we will have to agree to disagree on whether we should/should not have offered a blanket system check and warranty regardless of age of system installation when RDH closed, as I don't think that it is an argument that has a conclusion that is satisfactory to every one. 

All of the people that had systems fitted that were out of warranty were certainly pleased with the offer.

Send me a photocopy of your RDH invoice (just so I know what was fitted) and I will set a two year warranty going on our system. This will enable you to telephone and speak to any of our staff and get as much technical assistance as you need and, in the event of a fault occurring sufficient workshop time FOC to resolve the problem, including necessary parts.

At the end of the two years, we will offer you an extension of your warranty for about fifty quid :wink:


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> So Wilecoyote, Do you have a problem with your Strikeback that you would like assistance with?


No, works fine.



eddievanbitz said:


> And would you like to take me up on our offer for a free two year warranty on your Strikeback system.


Of course. Only a fool wouldn't.



eddievanbitz said:


> All of the people that had systems fitted that were out of warranty were certainly pleased with the offer.


I perhaps would have been too, if my system had been fitted some years earlier. But it wasn't?

I will PM you.

Cheers


----------

